
An engineer spent 15 years fireproofing his California home - protomyth
https://www.yahoo.com/news/engineer-spent-15-years-fireproofing-174700014.html
======
LinuxBender
Not to detract from their efforts, but you can build sealed storage containers
under ground that are much easier to heat and cool and are entirely fire-
proof. A 9ft x 40ft A-rated storage container is about $6k to $7k. You have to
get permits and it has to be on an inspected concrete slab, but then you can
seal it with high pressure concrete. The entrance is elevated for flood
avoidance. This can be done in a month or less not counting time to get the
permits. And before anyone says, "live in a box?" there are many examples you
can find on Youtube of beautiful comfortable luxurious homes built in this
manor. It is becoming very popular.

